# Just completed Munsters Dragula



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's Grandpa's Dragula I have been working on for the last couple of months. I kind of screwed up some of the chrome parts with liquid glue so had to redo them with Alclad. It was the first time I have used Alclad and it worked great. Now I rather wish I had done all the parts with it. I had both cars when they first came out in the 60s and it was great getting them again. I would bet this one turned out much better than back then.



















Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks real nice! I agree, Alclad is super stuff.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool, Bob!!! I built the Munster Koach as a kid but have never had the Dragula. Good clean finish, very nice. - Denis


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Bob,that came out really great:thumbsup:


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Cooool! I built one back in the 60s also. Haven't seen one since then, ya did a really nice job on it, looks great.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent build! You realy captured the essence of the car. Can't wait to get one of these!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone. There are many more details in the model buried underneath the coffin and cockpit that can't really be shown in pictures. Here is a picture of me at Monster Bash 2008 near Pittsburgh, PA where some guy had a Dragula reproduction. Either him or someone else at the con were dressed up very realistically as Grandpa too.










Bob K.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Seeeyooooweeeet! Your model, I mean, R.K. :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great job on the Dragula! Very nice paint job!:thumbsup:

Was hoping that they would re-issue them separately so I can pick one of these up!

MMM


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I finally picked up the SE set. I have wanted a Dragula forever and it has for some reason never been an acquisition of mine. I have kicked myself for never picking up the Blueprinter Special years ago. I also had a chance to buy a BP Special at the last IPMS show in Indy but because they were releasing this, and I was short funds, I passed. Then it was delayed and I started worrying that delayed would turn into 'cut' from the catalog. I have a few Coaches from the AMT/Ertl repop and don't need more but if it's what I had to do to get Grandpa's Hot Rod then it was a small price to pay. 

Hey Monsterman. I understand there will be another release with both cars boxed seperately but with figures. I guess I will get another Coach as well as Dragula :thumbsup:


Hey Bob. Your model is sweet!

Max


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Disregard Double post????

Max


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Thanks everyone. There are many more details in the model buried underneath the coffin and cockpit that can't really be shown in pictures. Here is a picture of me at Monster Bash 2008 near Pittsburgh, PA where some guy had a Dragula reproduction. Either him or someone else at the con were dressed up very realistically as Grandpa too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bob, Your work on the Dragula is great. Its cool that you got the reference photo at Monster Bash (when are you going to add the Bob K. figure to complete the diorama?)

I live near Pittsburgh and just recently learned about the MB . Its about an hour drive from me and I think I'll go to the 2010 in June. Did you like the show? What brings you to Western PA from Fla?

Regards,
MattL


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Spockr said:


> Hey Bob, Your work on the Dragula is great. Its cool that you got the reference photo at Monster Bash (when are you going to add the Bob K. figure to complete the diorama?)
> 
> I live near Pittsburgh and just recently learned about the MB . Its about an hour drive from me and I think I'll go to the 2010 in June. Did you like the show? What brings you to Western PA from Fla?
> 
> ...


I had known about Monster Bash for a couple of years and had thought of coming up but it was a bit of a drive. The wife and me were going into work a couple of weeks before the Bash and had been talking about vacations and I just asked would you like to go up to the NE and Monster Bash? We decided right then to do it. So we drove up and stayed at a B&B in Butler where the Bash is held, the Days Inn obviously was sold out by that time. That year Ellie May Clampett, Wendy Addams, and Marilyn Munster were the big guests with other lesser known guests. There were old monster movies, obviously, a dealers room, and interviews etc. We enjoyed it and may go back in the next couple of years. But from there we visited my wife's college friend in Poughkeepsie and took the train into NYC, a first time visit for both of us. Then a day with my cousin at Oyster Bay and back home. It was a fun vacation and after my soon to happen retirement we will go back to NYC as well as head all the way up the coast to Maine, something I've always wanted to do. But I would recommend the Bash if you have a moderate to strong interest in classic horror films and such. If I lived 700 miles closer I would probably go every year. We do a couple of local scifi cons here in Florida each year that we enjoy as well.

Bob K.:wave:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Here's Grandpa's Dragula I have been working on for the last couple of months. I kind of screwed up some of the chrome parts with liquid glue so had to redo them with Alclad. It was the first time I have used Alclad and it worked great. Now I rather wish I had done all the parts with it. I had both cars when they first came out in the 60s and it was great getting them again. I would bet this one turned out much better than back then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeet job Bro!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

awesome! Well done!


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

That is so cool! 
Never had one of these, or been to MB, but hopefully, one of thes days, I will.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Did you build the Surf Slab too? That was my favorite part of the kit when I was a kid.


----------

